# Dadgad



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, I decided to make a video of this quick piece I created some 30 years ago. I don't really have a title, maybe someone here can think of an apt name.
Anyway, hope you enjoy it....






Thanks,

Chris


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't have a name, but I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I don't have a name, but I really enjoyed that.


Thanks, glad you liked it.

Chris


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice!!!

How about Pretty Mouth!

As in......


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

DadGadZooks? Nice clean picking man.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> DadGadZooks? Nice clean picking man.


That's great, thanks.


----------

